# First Full Togg Babies!!!



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

So today around 4:00 I went out to feed my one baby and check on my doe, Sage. I wasn't really expecting anything because this morning she still had ligaments and her udder hadn't grown much. Well upon getting out there I found Sage laying down pushing with only a swollen head sticking out. I tried to push it back in to hopefully reposition it and pull it out correctly. With seeing the swollen head and no breathing I assumed that the kid was dead. 
I called my mom to ask for assistance and she arrived as soon as she could. And with my help we pulled the kid out. My mom rubbed him off to get the goop off figuring just like me that he was dead. But he proved us wrong. He started moving his head and tongue and miraculously started breathing without any help from my mom or I. 
We cleaned him off and my mom checked to see if there was another kid. 
Sure enough there was...a breech baby to be exact. We got her out as fast as possible and thankfully she was 100% alright. 
My mom and I both being slight pessimist did not feel very optimistic about the first kid living. His head and his tongue were both swollen but not as badly as I had thought when he first came out. 
But defying what my mom and I both thought, the swelling has went down, his breathing has improved and he has even been standing! 
So to wrap everything up I got a buck and doe both with wattles!! 
No pictures yet, but if you read through all that thank you!!


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Wow, quite the ordeal! So glad all is well s nd congrats on new adorable babies.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad it went well. You will have to post pictures.


----------



## GodsGarden (Feb 6, 2015)

Glad they are doing well and Congratulations on the new babies! I too can't wait to see pictures. I adore Toggs with wattles


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Yaaaa! Great job! LOVE those wattles 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## caprinelivin (Mar 6, 2014)

Congratulations on your babies and a job well done


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Huzzah! So glad it all went well. Give us pictures SOON!


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

A double blessing! Can't wait to see the pictures. Congratulations!


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

Thanks everyone!!! I finally have pictures but only of the buck.





















Sorry about the poor quality!!


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Aww cute. Are togg's usually so dark at birth? Curious. I have my first togg babies due in 13 days.


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

Ours are usually born dark like that, as they get older their color sometimes lightens other times it just stays that darker shade.
That's really exciting!!


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Mine will actually be mini togg's I'm hoping for correct color though. My doe has only ever had trips and she is certainly huge this year


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

Cute! 

We had a similar thing with our doe that was carrying triplets, bad presentation (two coming out head first at the same time, both sets of legs back, one small girl and one large girl with a large buckling behind them), thought she was dead, vet said to try rubbing her down because there might be a spark there. In our case, I have never delivered a mal-presentation before, and this one was not the type to learn how to correct presentation on. I had to take her to the vet with the small doeling's head and neck hanging out of her body. I swore that she was dead, seeing as how it was not warm out and the doeling's head was swollen and cold. 

Today she is six days old, and is in "time out" in the big dog kennel right now because she keeps chewing on the power cords under my computer desk. 

Nothing like bad presentations to make for rough starts for these little tykes.

Waiting to re-introduce her to the herd later this week. Temps have been cold since she was born (tonight expecting a dip into the negative temps), and she needed to be inside the first day to get her temp regulated. Later this week we are looking to have temps that get steadily warmer, so I am thinking I will start taking her out during the "heat" of the day then to start getting acclimated.

Yay for babies toughing it out and managing to surprise us with their toughness!


----------

